# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Obita noga, nie moge prostować ani zginać kolana czy to minie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Na zawodach w karate kilkanaście razy zostałem kopnięty w noge ( udo, podudzie, kolano). Dzień później zauważyłem mocne siniaki z tyłu uda i na łydce i opuchnięcie uda dosyć mocno. Po paru dniach chodzenia na zajęcia o kuli (pożyczonej ) zauważyłem że zasiniła mi się prawie cała noga. Byłem u lekarza, powiedział, że to krew sięwylała wewnątrz i zakrzepła. Teraz mi naciska na nerwy i stawy nie pozwalając wyprostować czy też zgiąć noge. Biore zastrzyki Clexane tabletki Aescin i żel Lioton. Kazano mi leżeć na łóżku. Jak próboję wstać do toalety to przeszywa mnie ból taki nerwowy, czuję jak po nerwach mi prąd leci, pulsuje, strasznie boli. Nikt mi nie powiedział jednak czy kiedyś znowu będe mógł prostować noge. Strasznie się martwie, że już mi tak zostanie. Czy ktoś wie może czy to minie jak te krwiaki znikną??

----------

